# Chinese Employee Who Tore Indian National Flag Fired



## Vikrant (Mar 29, 2017)

What an idiot!

---

New Delhi: Oppo India on Wednesday in a statement has announced that the company has fired the employee from China who reportedly tore the Indian national flag and dumped it in a dustbin. This action comes within a day after huge protests were held at Oppo’s Noida sector 63 facility.

“Based on the recent incident and after thorough investigation with the concerned authorities, we have found that a worker discarded the Indian Flag from the table during regular external material check. OPPO India regrets this unfortunate incident and reaffirms that this is an individual’s behavior that in no way represents our company’s position. We have ZERO tolerance for such matters and have taken strict action in terminating the individual and continue working very closely with the authorities on the matter,” said the company.

...

Oppo India Fires Chinese Employee Who Tore Indian National Flag


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

touchy touchy


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 29, 2017)

Sure makes you proud of the US Constitution that guarantees us the right to do that and more. 

Hopefully, RWNJs will read this and understand why we cannot let drumpf gut our constitution, as he has said he wants to.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sure makes you proud of the US Constitution that guarantees us the right to do that and more.
> 
> Hopefully, RWNJs will read this and understand why we cannot let drumpf gut our constitution, as he has said he wants to.




drumpfkoff said he wants to gut the constitution?   I missed it----
    fuss in mouth disease-----he did not mean it


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sure makes you proud of the US Constitution that guarantees us the right to do that and more.
> 
> Hopefully, RWNJs will read this and understand why we cannot let drumpf gut our constitution, as he has said he wants to.



not really----I never had a desire to rip a flag up-----or burn one----


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 29, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> touchy touchy



*Israel's Flag Desecration Bill*

In addition to tripling the punishment for “dishonoring the state flag” from one year to three years in prison, with a similar punishment for burning the flag, the bill also seeks to impose additional sanctions on anyone convicted of flag-burning. Those convicted would also be deprived of the right to medical services through the national health insurance system, as well as unemployment benefits and student scholarships.

...

Israel's flag desecration bill may be the flagship of bizarre legislation


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > touchy touchy
> ...


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 29, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You are becoming a progressive woman. Well, as they say it is never too late.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 29, 2017)

Flags are hallowed and should not be defaced.


----------



## idb (Mar 29, 2017)

A flag's a piece of cloth.


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 29, 2017)

idb said:


> A flag's a piece of cloth.



Worrying that banning flag desecration would inhibit free speech reveals a misunderstanding of the flag's fundamental nature.

~ Adrian Cronauer


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


 
*GO-TO-HELL*


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Flags are hallowed and should not be defaced.



hallowed?     all of them?      holey-moley?


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 29, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It is better to conquer yourself than to win a thousand battles. Then the victory is yours. It cannot be taken from you, not by angels or by demons, heaven or hell. ~ Lord Buddha


----------



## idb (Mar 29, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > A flag's a piece of cloth.
> ...


It's fundamental nature is a piece of cloth.


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 29, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Flags are hallowed and should not be defaced.
> ...



Who are these people? They do not seem to think that Israeli flag is hallowed. Are they Jew?

---

Neturei Karta activists in Montreal, Canada, recently published a video documenting the burning of an Israeli flag during the holiday of Purim.

The clip shows a number of Neturei Karta members setting fire to the Israeli flag and then singing and dancing with children while the burning flag is shown in the background.

The movement boasted that similar ceremonies were held on Purim in Jerusalem, London and New York.

...

Watch: Neturei Karta in Canada burn Israeli flag


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Poor guy----he felt guilty because of his OVER PRIVILEGED childhood----
he probably had an indulgent grandmother.....demons?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



I doubt any went to  jail------the jail guards would object


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 29, 2017)

idb said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Our flag is not just one of many political points of view. Rather, the flag is a symbol of our national unity. ~ Adrian Cronauer


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 29, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It seems like Canada is more civilized than Israel on flag issues.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



whose  "national unity" ?  <<<<<  roflmao @  "national unity"


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



there are "flag issues"   that represent  "civilized"  behavior?.      I know about dinner napkin civilized behavior------but FLAGs?


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 29, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Countries that are populated with humans with roots.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



I have never met a person with a root system-------how do such people move around?


----------



## idb (Mar 29, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


If a flag is to be burdened with carrying the national identity wouldn't it be sensible to make it out of something more robust than a piece of cloth?


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 29, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



We know


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

idb said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



cloth is very practical-----when it is faded and worn out it can be used to dust
the furniture


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 29, 2017)

idb said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Come on dude  Show some pride


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Oh---I understand---you imagine that a ginger plant is a PERSON---


----------



## idb (Mar 29, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Now you're talking!


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

did anyone ask the Chinese guy WHY he tore the Indian flag?    Maybe
there was some LOGIC in his action


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

idb said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



is that a personification of the Indian Flag?


----------



## idb (Mar 29, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


If it is it should be a crime to deface it.


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 29, 2017)

idb said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



BTW, we beat Australia in a tense series. It was truly entertaining. I was surprised by high quality spin bowling by Australia and super fast deliveries of Indian pacers. It was like total role reversal.


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 29, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> did anyone ask the Chinese guy WHY he tore the Indian flag?    Maybe
> there was some LOGIC in his action



No. He was deported back to China. May be he can go to Israel next.


----------



## idb (Mar 29, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


I know...and the Aussies got a bit stroppy about it all which, as we know, is an unusual turn of events.
The Aussie cricketers are normally such an even-tempered bunch.


----------



## idb (Mar 29, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


South Africa were saved by the weather.


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 29, 2017)

idb said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



There were a lots of drama  I think Starc's injury worked against Aussies. He probably could have posed some problems for Indian batsmen in the last test match as the pitch in Dharamsala was very bouncy.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > did anyone ask the Chinese guy WHY he tore the Indian flag?    Maybe
> ...



that would be nice-----poor persecuted guy


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 29, 2017)

idb said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



I agree. You guys got unlucky. I think it is time to build gigantic domes.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



sure-----people are starving world over-----N. Korea,  The Congo,   Yemen,   South
Sudan-----but  LETS BUILD DOMES


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 29, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



In Israel, he would have been executed.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 29, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



no execution in Israel-------NONE-----assassination maybe----but 
NO EXECUTION.    Did you know that on the holiday PURIM----it is
ok to get drunk?     Seems to me that it is dangerous to BURN flags
while inebriated.     Burning flags UNDER THE INFLUENCE----should
be criminalized


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 29, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



It must be around 1AM or so in New York. What are you doing up so late? Are you pulling night shift?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



hubby hid the vodka


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 30, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Since when did you start to need vodka? I thought you were into something as potent as hashish.


----------

